# Anyone know where to get a bigger size clip?



## josh (Mar 28, 2006)

I just bought a Savage .22 lr and I want a bigger size clip but can't seem to find anyone selling them. Does anyone know any good web sites?
Thanks


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

www.brownells.com

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com

http://www.omegamanenterprises.com

http://www.eaglefirearms.net

http://www.promagindustries.com

http://www.armsdepot.com

http://www.cabelas.com

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com

http://www.marstar.ca

http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/magazines.htm

http://www.natchezss.com


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

google is your friend.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Be careful ordering online. Make sure your state allows for magazines larger than 10 rounds. I live in NY, and they don't. Which is fine with me. If I need more than 10 shots to do what I need to do, then I need to spend more time at the range.

And call them mags. The term "clip" refers to stripper clips, which is what you use to load rifle magazines if you need to load them in a hurry. They usually hold 5 rounds a pop, and just press into the magazine.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Dave_w said:


> And call them mags. The term "clip" refers to stripper clips, which is what you use to load rifle magazines if you need to load them in a hurry. They usually hold 5 rounds a pop, and just press into the magazine.


I always call them clips, doesn't really make a difference, call them whatever u want.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

magazine (firearm)

A Magazine also called a mag or commonly, but technically incorrect, a clip) is an ammunition storage device within or attached to a firearm. The magazine may be integral to the firearm (fixed) or removable (detachable).


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I can also say that the barrel is a tube and the safety is an on/off switch. Does that make it right?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Dave_w said:


> I can also say that the barrel is a tube and the safety is an on/off switch. Does that make it right?


That's funny. Is the stock the handle then? What does one call the trigger then? Perhaps the "thingy that makes it go boom"?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol No, the trigger is the gas pedal. And the scope is the windshield. The muzzle, on the other hand, I think we'd have to label "Thing you don't look down" for the less gifted among us.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I always thought that pistols have clips and rifles have magazines. I guess as long as we know what he's talkin about it really doesn't matter.


----------

